# Dads A6, trying to help him with advice, think the VagCom produced a scary code...



## sneedham6 (May 9, 2010)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index...4/P0730/001840

Posted this in the technical forum as well...

Have done some searching around, and this codes seems pretty dire based on how the car is driving and relating it to what the code indicates. A few threads here on the topic where people said a fluid change is a hail-mary for this code, while most say its just a new transmission.

My dad's mechanic indicated he thinks it might involve some electronic sensors, but Im not sure if theres anything to that in this case.

Any thoughts to add to how my dad could proceed further, because he's slightly leaning towards another car purchase as the car has been pretty unreliable in other aspects already and this might be the final straw.


----------

